# score on rocks for cichlid set ups!



## grahny (Mar 10, 2011)

I scored huge on rock for my tank at a fireplace store! they had a pile of scrap from previous jobs and some choice slabs of quartzite and black slate. I decked out a 70 gallon with three slabs of quartzite for a backgroud,they look like boulders, and a 3 level cichlid "condo" for 22 bucks!


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

That's not a score. A score is when you get all your rock's for free.

*Like I do!  *


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

congrats on the nice find.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Post edited, this is a family-friendly forum.


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

pics?


----------



## grahny (Mar 10, 2011)

what's 20 bucks anyway you can't even get a decent syno for that and all they do is hide most of the day! the real score was the 70 gallon all glass with cherry finish mission stand and canopy and a magnum 350 Mint for $500 :wink:


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> That's not a score. A score is when you get all your rock's for free.
> 
> *Like I do!  *


Did you have to bust his bubble.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> That's not a score. A score is when you get all your rock's for free.
> 
> *Like I do!  *


I guess if he had a small tank like yours itd be easy to find a few free lil' rocks. :lol:

OP nice score!


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

60gallon said:


> Aulonocara_Freak said:
> 
> 
> > That's not a score. A score is when you get all your rock's for free.
> ...


True d'at!


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

No lakes or rivers in Minnesotta?
Nice find on the tank setup, sweeet price for what you got. Yeah, how about a pic of the quartzite, I have access to some.


----------



## Daxx (Aug 29, 2011)

Gettin a 92g and a 46g tank for free thats a SCORE! 
nice find tho


----------

